# Phrag Elizabeth Castle



## Ron-NY (Sep 9, 2006)

Mem. Dick Clements X Hanne Popow


----------



## gore42 (Sep 9, 2006)

Thats a beauty, Ron! I've seen some of these come out deep red, and others more purple... is the color pretty accurate in the photo? I haven't bloomed any of my own yet.

-Matt


----------



## Heather (Sep 9, 2006)

Lovely cross! Are these yours Ron? 
You are Ron, aren't you?  
(Please keep your alter egos under wraps here, it is way too confusing!) oke:


----------



## Marco (Sep 9, 2006)

Another great phrag Ron. Love the red.

Thanks


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 9, 2006)

the color is acurate. and this is ron


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 9, 2006)

Great color!!!


----------



## Jmoney (Sep 10, 2006)

outstanding smooth color on this one


----------



## Stephan (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice colour - hwo big is the plant?

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 11, 2006)

Stephan said:


> Very nice colour - hwo big is the plant?
> 
> Cheers
> Stephan



two growth about a foot high and about the same width as a Mem. Dick Clements


----------



## Stephan (Sep 12, 2006)

Excellent - thanks for that

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## DavidM (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice colour, well done


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2006)

*Niceness*

Hi, Elizabeth Castle is one of my favorite besseae hybrids. I have a couple in my collection. I cant wait until all my Phrags are blooming sized; then I'll be able to make some amazing crosses. E.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2006)

Incredible colour, well done Ron


----------

